# Pillboxes, Humber Estuary - May '09



## Tieljo (May 29, 2009)

This evening I went for a walk along the edge of the Tetney Marshes, near Cleethorpes on the Humber Estuary.

Due to time restrictions I only visited the first three of the five boxes along this stretch of coast. Hopefully I will get to the other two early next week.

Unfortunately the boxes have been very much abused by locals, all the boxes I visited were strewn with bottles, cans and in some cases industrial waste such as empty cement bags and half used tubs of polyfilla.

There isn't too much background to these boxes really, they were made during the Second World War when it was believed the Germans attacking the Estuary was very likely. There are a series of five pillboxes along the coast, and two 'forts' built in the Estuary.

So onto the pictures.

The pillboxes are located on a public footpath, it's a beautiful walk from the Humber Mouth Yacht Club along the edge of the marshes. I must say, due to the rubbish in the boxes half of the delight of this little trip was the nature. There are so many wild flowers and birds around it's beautiful.

This is the approach to the first pillbox. As you can see, they're easy to see once you get close to them, but if you're looking from a distance you have to actually be looking for them...all part of the point of them I guess!







As I said, they were full of litter, and most of them were rather wet and boggy as well. Wellies definitely required!










The second pillbox is about a 10 minute walk further along the path, again very easy to see.






This one was very wet, and again, full of litter.






All the way along the path, you can see the two forts in the Estuary, from what I've heard the idea was that a net could be put under water between them to prevent German U-boats travelling up the river. It's important to remember just how important the shipping lanes up the Humber were at that time. Grimsby used to be the largest fishing port in the UK, and Hull was another great 'centre of commerce' for the North East and Midlands.






The third bunker is much cleaner than the other two I visited today, I assume this is because they are further away from 'civilisation', and thus people don't tend to get that far when on an outdoor booze up! It looks like at once point this box was buried, or had grasses planted on top as some form of camouflage.






As I said, this one was much cleaner and I was able to get inside.






And the view out of the gun point






If you do decide to visit these pillboxes, please be aware that there is a nest in the western room of the third box. It was empty when I went, but at other times of year it may be occupied!

I'd recommend visiting the area in the evening, for one, it's quieter, as the dog walkers seem to go along the footpath earlier in the afternoon. But also, if you get to see the sun set it's beautiful!







Well that's all for now, I'll edit when I've visited the last two boxes! The fifth one is a bit of a treat, rather different from the usual pillboxes you see scattered across the country!

I hope you enjoyed the images and the report 

Tieljo


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 30, 2009)

The forts were built in 1914 to protect the entrance to the estuary, and took three years to build - construction finishing at almost the same time as the war. During World War II they remained as a deterrent and were regularly attacked by enemy aircraft, an anti-submarine boom being strung between the forts.
Haile Sand Fort is around the low water mark between Cleethorpes and Humberston, and Bull Sand Fort is 1.5 miles off Spurn Head. 

The forts were originally constructed to defend a safe 'anchorage' at the mouth of the Humber, so that the vital coastal convoys could be assembled in safety. Fifty years ago the pillboxes were used as shelters by people shooting on the marshes, the only debris inside being spent cartridge cases, but there was plenty of barbed wire and picket posts strewn over the area. The older locals in the group we shot with always said that some of the shore based defenses were WW1 vintage; however, I have forgotten the exact details after all that time.


----------



## james.s (May 30, 2009)

Nice work! I like the fort thing, is it possible to get out and on to it? I think you should give it a go


----------



## Tieljo (May 30, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The forts were built in 1914 to protect the entrance to the estuary, and took three years to build - construction finishing at almost the same time as the war. During World War II they remained as a deterrent and were regularly attacked by enemy aircraft, an anti-submarine boom being strung between the forts.
> Haile Sand Fort is around the low water mark between Cleethorpes and Humberston, and Bull Sand Fort is 1.5 miles off Spurn Head.
> 
> The forts were originally constructed to defend a safe 'anchorage' at the mouth of the Humber, so that the vital coastal convoys could be assembled in safety. Fifty years ago the pillboxes were used as shelters by people shooting on the marshes, the only debris inside being spent cartridge cases, but there was plenty of barbed wire and picket posts strewn over the area. The older locals in the group we shot with always said that some of the shore based defenses were WW1 vintage; however, I have forgotten the exact details after all that time.



Thanks a lot! Interesting stuff! I must read up on the forts, and the boxes too. I'm pretty sure my parents have a few books on them, or that will at least refer to them, hopefully I'll find out a little more about the pillboxes.



james.s said:


> Nice work! I like the fort thing, is it possible to get out and on to it? I think you should give it a go



Thanks 

It's possible to walk out to the closest fort at low tide, however you have to time it right; and it's not to be advised without a knowledgeable guide as there are several tidal creeks which can be incredibly dangerous. Along with a couple of sand banks which many people have been stranded on as the tide came in requiring rescue by the lifeboat. I know at one point there were opportunities to go over to the fort with a group (on a boat) and help clear it of debris etc, I'm not sure if that's still possible. Maybe something I'll look into over the summer!

Thanks to you both again,

Tieljo


----------



## HypoBoy (May 30, 2009)

Nice explore - particularly the third pillbox, which looks to be a "Lincolnshire three bay", based on a type 23. Type 23s themselves are relatively uncommon and 3 bays are based on the same design, but modified and only found within Lincolnshire. The open centre position was designed to house an anti-aircraft gun.


----------



## jonney (May 30, 2009)

Nice pillboxes Tieljo Little Laura did a post on a linconshire 3 bay pillbox a while ago http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10805 and there are loads left around there


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2009)

These are really nice...shame about all the debris, though! I'm amazed at the amount of times I've come across empty cement bags, even though otherwise clean!  
Beautiful photos, especially the fort. Nice work, Tieljo.


----------



## Runner (May 30, 2009)

Nice post, like pic 6 lots!

You might find this interesting:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6599&highlight=bull+fort


----------



## Tieljo (May 31, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> Nice explore - particularly the third pillbox, which looks to be a "Lincolnshire three bay", based on a type 23. Type 23s themselves are relatively uncommon and 3 bays are based on the same design, but modified and only found within Lincolnshire. The open centre position was designed to house an anti-aircraft gun.



Wonderful! Thanks for all the information, definitely something for me to read up on. All three of the boxes I visited are built in the same style, they're pretty much identical apart from the rubbish and overgrowth around them!

Very interesting that the central part was for an anti-aircraft gun, they had pretty much everything covered then at the mouth of the Humber. The forts for sea, the main gun ports in the pillboxes for land attacks and an anti-aircraft placement in each one. Interesting indeed!



jonney said:


> Nice pillboxes Tieljo Little Laura did a post on a linconshire 3 bay pillbox a while ago http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10805 and there are loads left around there



Thanks for the link! An interesting thread, I may have to go on a little trip south of the county to have a look around. LittleLaura says there are a few bits around there which would make a decent day of it!



Foxylady said:


> These are really nice...shame about all the debris, though! I'm amazed at the amount of times I've come across empty cement bags, even though otherwise clean!
> Beautiful photos, especially the fort. Nice work, Tieljo.



Thanks a lot!



Runner said:


> Nice post, like pic 6 lots!
> 
> You might find this interesting:
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6599&highlight=bull+fort



Thanks for the link, great to see some close-up photos on the fort...I'm going to have to start using the search function on the forum I think!!!


Thanks again everyone,

Tieljo


----------



## Badoosh (May 31, 2009)

Nice pics & report Tieljo, those pillboxes bring back good old memories of youth lol. There should be an old Stanton type shelter at the end of the track near Tetney Lock, then there's the extra walk/bike ride to Horseshoe Point with more pillboxes buried in the bank running alongside the old RAF North Cotes.


----------



## Tieljo (May 31, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Nice pics & report Tieljo, those pillboxes bring back good old memories of youth lol. There should be an old Stanton type shelter at the end of the track near Tetney Lock, then there's the extra walk/bike ride to Horseshoe Point with more pillboxes buried in the bank running alongside the old RAF North Cotes.



That's good to know!! I'll head down there next time I have a chance! 

Thanks a lot!

Tieljo


----------

